# A new BG for Crabs



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Im building this new BG for my red clawed crabs. Thought it would be a cool idea to have a BG where the crabs can get out of the water(tank will only be 3/4 full) and allow me to hide all the equipment. Knowing these guys are escape artists its hard to keep them from climbing heater cords airlines intake tubes etc.. So I figured isolating them from the equipment would be easier with a BG.







You will note the green "fence" areas this is to allow water flow to the HOB filter and to heater yet keep the crabs out. The "fence" at the top is to allow water out of the HOB filter yet keep crabs in. The water out kinda flows into a "pools" as it flows into the main tank. Kinda a waterfall if you will.

This is the access area to the HOB and heater.





This is showing the "pools"



Will be coating with Drylok of course.Tell me what you think and Please critique!


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks really good. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Put a coat of Drylok on this is only the first coat.





This is under different light.



The whole in the bottom is for the heater it keeps it in place while in the equiment compartment



This is the compartment



This is the cover for the compartment and how it fits together





Hope you guys like let me know!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

what kind of crabs? background looks good just donno how the crabs would work in it. never kept them so im clueless on them lol


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

They were sold to me as red clawed crabs. Hoped to maybe breed them. My puffers need a food source that will help them grind their teeth down like crabs snails shrimp etc...


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

The crab tank will only be filled with water half-way. That creates a problem with the use of a HOB filter. The HOB will not be able to "draw" water up through its intake tube. The HOB does not really work well unless water levels are practically full. There is my dilema. So here is the solution I came up with,



This is a "pico" pump. Its small enough to fit into the equipment compartment. And it will force water up to the HOB filter. Then the HOB will take over and dump out into the BG pools.



A small section of hose fitted to the intake tube. And zip ties used to keep the power cord neat and tidy in the compartment and the filter is now ready!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

looking good so far


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Added some more coats and did some highlights





From this view you can see how the water flows out of the fenced chamber and into the "pools" to the left smaller ones to the right. 
The water has about 1/2 deep in each "pool" and finally dumps into main tank near the middle of the BG.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Lookin' good, I'm sure the crabs are gonna love all those nooks and crannies to hide in.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I hope so. Was kinda hoping that lots of hiding places would allow me to keep a few more than normal.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is the BG actually in the tank. The silicone has dried. Should be ready for water.





This is where the cords and intake tubes make there way out of the BG. Notice the "fence" to keep crabs where they belong. The top of fence actually fits tight to the hood. Making it impossible for them to go over the top.



This is a couple of shots of the completed BG






Well please give me your honest opinions. Thanx


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> Well please give me your honest opinions. Thanx


I personally think it looks pretty darn neat. When I look at it it almost makes me think of a sunken ship wreck because it kind of looks like the side of a sunken ship with all the windows that are on cruise ships and such it makes me think of one that has sank and been at the bottom of the ocean for a long time. Not sure if that is something you had in mind or not when you built it but does make me think of that which is cool.

Steve


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I think its pretty good myself as well. Looks like One of the Cliff sides from a trail i hike on at a camp ground i go to allot. Cant wait to see it with the substrate and the water going in it. and with the little fellers in it also. Once you get it running you should post a video so we can see how the waterfall thing worked out for ya.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! Did not have much in mind for the rock formation. Just knew that I wanted "pools" above and lots of hiding spots. Now I just need to cycle the tank. Been keeping previous crabs in brackish water. I keep the puffers at nearly full salt water. The crabs will be food for the green spotted puffers. May need someones help in posting a vid. Never done it before. Thanks again! When tank is cycled I will post a vid!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just create a youtube account and you can upload them from your computer to youtube then post them from there


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks man! Will try that. Can it be done on photobucket? I will try this weekend if everything goes ok. May not have crabs, but you will be able to see the pools and waterfall in action. Thanks man.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

i think you can in photobucket...youtube is easier though


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry I have not posted the waterfall on video. Been real busy with work. Had to build this before I could work on my "hobby".




Just had to complete this  
Should post video soon........sorry.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

cant wait to see it finished


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

These are some pics with water. About ready for some crabs! Will attempt to post a vid soon :?









When some money comes in....I will soon be finishing a 10 20 2-30's and a 75 .


----------

